

Can Personal Analytics be a valid business? - dnoparavandis
http://gyrosco.pe/

======
dnoparavandis
Gyroscope is beautiful to look at - I wish my life was more exciting to take
advantage of its visualizations. But will regular folks use something like
this?

~~~
otoburb
Quantified self aficionados will be the early adopters, exciting life or not.
Regular folks may jump on board once they realize that these types of
visualizations will be very similar to the ones that advertisers and brands
may pay them directly to access.

